# MIUI Showcase - sent SMS are blank...



## jvc30 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello
Running the latest MIUI rom for the Cellular South Showcase. Every SMS i send arrives blank. I have tried this but no avail...any suggestions?

http://www.filesonic.com/file/1798570914


----------



## dfgas (Jun 7, 2011)

Did you flash eh09 radio?


----------



## jvc30 (Sep 9, 2011)

no...was i supposed to? how do i get the EH09 radio? all i have is the stock rooted EH09 for cellular south...


----------



## jvc30 (Sep 9, 2011)

I have data....just blank sending of SMS


----------



## Jlgabbar (Sep 5, 2011)

I had the same problem but flashed the eh09 radio fix. I think its cm7 tho.


----------



## foxfire450 (Jun 11, 2011)

EDIT: Nevermind my previous reply, I misread something.


----------



## jvc30 (Sep 9, 2011)

Jlgabbar said:


> I had the same problem but flashed the eh09 radio fix. I think its cm7 tho.


Can you share a link to the radio? I have been searching for a while now for it and cant find one. Can I extract it from the EH09 rom and flash it that way?
Thanks for the help!


----------

